# Last day for current Disney ticket prices



## Pit (Jun 11, 2011)

Disney has announced in its blog that Walt Disney World and Disneyland ticket prices will go UP on Sunday, June 12. Buy them today.

Source: MouseSavers


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 11, 2011)

Gee, they (Disney management) really have their hands on the pulse of the economy, don't they?  I guess they figure that if they keep raising the tickets it doesn't matter if less people come, they'll still make the same money.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Jun 11, 2011)

Disney is the one place that I don't think matters if they raise ticket prices.  Go to WDW if you haven't been there in awhile - there is no recession from what I could see - place was always crowded when we went this past year (we have FL resident passes).  The recession was not stopping attendees from buying up souvenirs (we don't), LOTS of people eating snacks/drinks they were buying from the kiosks or counter service eateries (we bring our own into the parks) and we split a great number of our meals when we do dine at the parks.

I couldn't get over how much people were spending on gifts in Downtown Disney this past December when we went; I'm talking BAGS full of items.  Nope, no recession going on at Disney that I could see.

Sorry, didn't mean to get off track with first OP about Disney ticket prices.


----------



## littlestar (Jun 12, 2011)

They said earlier this year they wanted to wean the public off discounts - raising ticket prices twice in less than a year must be part of that strategy :ignore: 

Should be interesting to see if Seaworld and Universal follow suit (especially since Harry Potterland opened) or if they wait until August.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 12, 2011)

Attendance was close to flat in the last year, and travel demand is only rebounding now.  An increase in ticket prices makes sense.  I think it is coming out earlier only to help support earlier booking windows in the winter 2012 months; they need the new package prices in place before they can do that, and that requires ticket, dining, and room rates be published for that period.

On the plus side, at least they gave everyone a day's warning, by posting it publicly on their blog.  That way, anyone who had a trip planned had a little time to buy their tickets before the prices increased.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 12, 2011)

littlestar said:


> They said earlier this year they wanted to wean the public off discounts - raising ticket prices twice in less than a year must be part of that strategy :ignore:
> 
> Should be interesting to see if Seaworld and Universal follow suit (especially since Harry Potterland opened) or if they wait until August.



I usually catch Bob Iger's post earnings interviews on CNBC, the weaning the public off discounts strategy started last year. Implementation this year. 

My take is they are moving up the increase from August so they can take advantage of the higher ticket prices for revenue during the main summer season. And goose people who were maybe sitting on the fence for a summer trip booked via CRO to book now rather than later. 
And perhaps get us DVC'ers to pony up for our discounted AP vouchers now rather than later.

Iger and company were a little confusing on how future booking were on the conference call on 5/11/11. I'm going to take a look at my one brokerage account as the analyst who covers Disney has a weekly update on WDW resort availability.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 12, 2011)

As much as I love Disney this constant increasing ticket prices is the reason that I now buy an annual pass and buy my pass every other year.  

You can buy a pass in say late October and use it for quite a few trips that year and still have it good til early October the next year.  I know quite a few people who do this and then you end up buying a pass every other year.  So far it's working pretty good for me and gives me time to use all those other TS's that I've got and go to other nice places.   

So on one year's pass I can do F & W twice, Christmas and Flower Festival and maybe a few weekends Jan-May like I did this year from Oct. '10 - Oct. '11.  Then I will break until Oct. '12 and buy the pass again good for '12 and '13.   When you do it this way it comes out pretty reasonable.  You end up buying a yearly pass, every other year.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 12, 2011)

chriskre said:


> As much as I love Disney this constant increasing ticket prices is the reason that I now buy an annual pass and buy my pass every other year.
> 
> You can buy a pass in say late October and use it for quite a few trips that year and still have it good til early October the next year.  I know quite a few people who do this and then you end up buying a pass every other year.  So far it's working pretty good for me and gives me time to use all those other TS's that I've got and go to other nice places.
> 
> So on one year's pass I can do F & W twice, Christmas and Flower Festival and maybe a few weekends Jan-May like I did this year from Oct. '10 - Oct. '11.  Then I will break until Oct. '12 and buy the pass again good for '12 and '13.   When you do it this way it comes out pretty reasonable.  You end up buying a yearly pass, every other year.



We usually go with the AP's too, but it looks like from my trip planning that we'll only be going in November '11,(other trips planned)  so we'll probably skip the AP's until 11/2012. 

It was great the other year when they gave AP holders the extra 3 months on renewal. That covered 4 trips for us.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 12, 2011)

Twinkstarr said:


> It was great the other year when they gave AP holders the extra 3 months on renewal. That covered 4 trips for us.



I get the cheapy FL resident tickets so they don't offer the 3 months so gotta have a plan B for savings.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 12, 2011)

chriskre said:


> I get the cheapy FL resident tickets so they don't offer the 3 months so gotta have a plan B for savings.



I think they offered it to regular AP holders, as the renewal rate was down(this was 2009). Got a thank you note from head of Park/Resorts and a couple of small lithographs too. 

We've had AP's since we bought DVC back in 2006 and that's the only time we got 15 months on our AP's.


----------

